# added new plants to the tanks last night and today.



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

both growing well. hairgrass is slow though


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dam man excellent growth wow haha now trim that 180 those plants are huge real nice to great work ryan im coming for you though cause pirayaman will have co2 as soon as it gets here being shipped as we speak hhahah


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> dam man excellent growth wow haha now trim that 180 those plants are huge real nice to great work ryan im coming for you though cause pirayaman will have co2 as soon as it gets here being shipped as we speak hhahah


bring it on.....Mr. Man LOL I will be trimming this week.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah man we are gonna have to have a little aquascape comp for fun hahaha only planted tanks itll be awesome


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looks nice... love how the long rocks go ,,,nice,, QUESTION: i am trying to get a bunch of small fish for my 10g planted,,so far i bought 6 chinese alge eaters , how are neons...? how many can you put in a 10g with being to packed for space 10 may be? o ya iam getting neons for shure

tell ya about your set up.. what kind of soil/gravel co2 all that jazzz


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

cueball said:


> looks nice... love how the long rocks go ,,,nice,, QUESTION: i am trying to get a bunch of small fish for my 10g planted,,so far i bought 6 chinese alge eaters , how are neons...? how many can you put in a 10g with being to packed for space 10 may be? o ya iam getting neons for shure
> 
> tell ya about your set up.. what kind of soil/gravel co2 all that jazzz


I got lucky #13 neons in mine and 6 ghost shrimp

eco complete with co2 cf 6500 36 watt. 3.6 watts per gallon. micro hairgrass, micro 4 leaf clover, amazon sword and some other plant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That HC grows very fast! Nice.

lol I have more trimming/placement ideas 4 u --looks great and everything growing nice n healthy!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That HC grows very fast! Nice.
> 
> lol I have more trimming/placement ideas 4 u --looks great and everything growing nice n healthy!


hook it up


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dam dippy if you only lived closer,, its hard to find the more exotic plants in nova scotia,,,or even canada


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks great!!!!! What is that growing so good in the center and all on top?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

maknwar said:


> looks great!!!!! What is that growing so good in the center and all on top?


ask dippy i forget,,,,,but i love it. thrives on flourish tabs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ok.. You don't have to move anything but my .02$ is

10g- I would trim the _Rotala rotundafolia_ so that it was about halfway up the rock in height. Plant it around the entire back of the rock and as far left as you have it.
Then when it grew about as tall as the rock, then I would trim it to the shape that you want it. Then it would grow into a thicker bush that you can shape. (it takes patience tho)
Then I would take the tenellus or dwarf sag u got there, and place it together in the corner near the powerhead and let it fill in in the corner. 
I might have a good replacement plant for the taller grass you have in there. But it's growing out in my tank, and slowly at that because I only had a strand of it. _Eleocharis vivipara_

75g- looks great too but I'd maybe put that sword behind and slightly to the right of the taller grass you have in there. Then I'd trim all the _Rotala rotundafolia_ and plant it around the back side of all those rocks, and trim it the same way as the 10g so you could try and get a big naturally shaped bush. You have plenty to plant it densely from the start.








Then I would try and figure out what midground plant I would put in between the rocks.
The micro sword looks great


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ok.. You don't have to move anything but my .02$ is
> 
> 10g- I would trim the _Rotala rotundafolia_ so that it was about halfway up the rock in height. Plant it around the entire back of the rock and as far left as you have it.
> Then when it grew about as tall as the rock, then I would trim it to the shape that you want it. Then it would grow into a thicker bush that you can shape. (it takes patience tho)
> ...


done after 3 hours


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Shweet!!

pics?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Shweet!!
> 
> pics?


soon my friend.......soon.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, at least tell me if it came out good.. lol

How's it look?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Well, at least tell me if it came out good.. lol
> 
> How's it look?


it is a work in progress. I think it looks good, but like you said it takes time.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> Well, at least tell me if it came out good.. lol
> 
> How's it look?


it is a work in progress. I think it looks good, but like you said it takes time.
[/quote]
hc taking shape in the 10 gal dippy pics on the way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> Well, at least tell me if it came out good.. lol
> 
> How's it look?


it is a work in progress. I think it looks good, but like you said it takes time.
[/quote]
hc taking shape in the 10 gal dippy pics on the way.
[/quote]









j/k.. can't wait to see it


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

update....switched to micro swords


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hah, that R. rotundafolia is taking on a nice bush shape









Looking very nice


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

newest member to my planted tanks...got some pads up in there. the lilly pad in the 10 gallon grew 4 in over night reaching the top in less then 24 hours. thats amazing.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

those tanks are cool, I like them. keep up the good work!


----------

